# Portable Power for studio lights



## Kristofgss (Apr 14, 2015)

I know there are a number of (expenive) professional kits to provide power to a studio kit on location when no AC is available, but i came across the goalzero products (which are intended for laptops and electronics) and I was wondering, could one of the these like the yeti 150 http://www.goalzero.com/p/164/goal-zero-yeti-150-solar-generator be used to power one or more studio lights? I have elinchrom rx-ones which are only 100Ws. But I have no idea how much power drain they would be on the battery (I'm supposing that that is the limiting factor?)
Any help or tips for portable studio lights would be welcome.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 14, 2015)

No, solar is not the route you need for flashes.

If you are in the USA then the Paul C Buff Vagabond series is tough to beat. If you are anywhere else in the world then I'd look at a simple invertor and a car battery.


----------



## Kristofgss (Apr 14, 2015)

I wouldn't use it for the solar function. i'm looking for a system which I can charge up at home and then take with me on location for approx 50 to 100 flashes.
I'm in Belgium, so limited in choice


----------



## LDS (Apr 14, 2015)

Kristofgss said:


> I know there are a number of (expenive) professional kits to provide power to a studio kit on location when no AC is available, but i came across the goalzero products (which are intended for laptops and electronics)



Flash drains a lot of power in a few seconds, unlike most other electronics. It could be dangerous to use them with power supply unable to cope with the demand.
You would need something like this: http://www.innovatronix.com/index.php/products/item/262-photography-imaging-equipment#portable-battery-packs, but I do not know how easy are to find.


----------



## Kristofgss (Apr 14, 2015)

I have seen the explorer mini online here for about 400 euro (about 430 dollars)
That will be a more reliable choice then. Thanks.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 14, 2015)

There is always the option of power inverter (a pure-sine one) and either a vehicle or a deep cycle marine battery.....


----------



## LDS (Apr 14, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> There is always the option of power inverter (a pure-sine one) and either a vehicle or a deep cycle marine battery.....



Yes, you just need to be sure to select and match the correct ones for the load you're going to use, or you may risk to damage your equipment or worse. As long as you know what you're doing, it's a viable solution.


----------



## AlexB (Apr 28, 2015)

Check out the Godox LP-800x. It is made specifically for use with mains powered strobes on location.

There is not too much information available on this unit, but a Broncolor rep (Urs Recher) actually recommended to use the Godox battery pack with their new Siros monolight series for location work. Since Broncolor do deliver high quality gear, and Urs seem to know what he's talking about, I think it at least is worth noting.

Review of the Godox LP-800x on Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaQIoR-0C6Y


----------



## pwp (May 8, 2015)

If the big Godox LP-800 is beyond your budget, check this one out:
http://flashhavoc.com/jinbei-en-350-energon/

Jinbei have been releasing some surprising good products in recent times. Like Godox, they're a Chinese manufacturer who has long term goals for global domination. 

When my VML's die, this is what I'll be replacing them with.

-pw


----------



## YuengLinger (May 8, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> No, solar is not the route you need for flashes.
> 
> If you are in the USA then the Paul C Buff Vagabond series is tough to beat. If you are anywhere else in the world then I'd look at a simple invertor and a car battery.



+1

Very reliable, and quick recycle.


----------



## Don Haines (May 8, 2015)

LDS said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > There is always the option of power inverter (a pure-sine one) and either a vehicle or a deep cycle marine battery.....
> ...



There are two basic types of inverters, one type (the more expensive) outputs a sine wave that is cleaner power than the local electric utility. These are NOT the "plug into a cigarette lighter" models and are normally 1000 watts power and above.

The other type of inverter outputs a "stepped sine wave", which is a series (often 9) of discrete voltage steps that very loosely approximates a sine wave. These units can be hazardous to the health of your equipment. They are usually low power, up to a couple of hundred watts.


----------



## RLPhoto (May 8, 2015)

I've been using the Vagabond Minis for a good while now. They are reliable. small and inexpensive. They'll power two 640ws einsteins just fine and should run your 100ws lights even better.


----------

